# winXP über Linux ins Internet



## BigjoB (16. Januar 2004)

hi habe ein prob

so wie es aussieht fehlt mir warscheinlich nur eine kleine einstellung zum meinem werk.

habe winXP rechner mit meinen linux rechner verbunden kann mit beiden untereinander komunizieren aber ich komme von meinem winXP rechner nicht ins internet obwohl er die IP's schon aus dem netz holt es werden nur keine seite aufgebaut.

mein winrechner hat die einstellungen:
IP: 192.168.0.2
DNS: 192.168.0.1

mein linux rechner hat 2 netzwerkkarten die eine fürs internet die andere fürs netzwerk

und die einstellungen:
IP: 192.168.0.1

wie gesagt wenn ich mit meinen linux rechner online bin und dann auf meinem winXP rechner eine url eingebe zeigt der IE eine IP an die auf die url verweis ich kann diese auch anpingen aber es baut sich keine seite auf

kann mir jemand bei meinem problem weiter helfen

MFG BigjoB


----------



## JoelH (16. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

ich verwende folgendes Script zu weiterleiten 

```
[root@joels root]# cat weiterleiten.sh
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```


----------



## BigjoB (17. Januar 2004)

wie und wo lege ich das script denn an ich habe ja alles nur über die freundlichen vorgegebenen eingaben gemacht.

mfg BigjoB


----------



## BigjoB (17. Januar 2004)

vielleicht noch ein paar details
benutze suse 9.0 prof

habe das mit dem script versucht geht nicht bei mir
verstehe das nicht wo bekommt der die ip adressen her wenn er keine seiten aufrufen kann

oder wieso werden die geschleift und dei anderen sachen nicht

mfg BigjoB


----------



## JoelH (17. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

einfach in einem Verzeichnis speichern und ausführbar machen chmod 774 scriptname , dann starten.


----------



## BigjoB (17. Januar 2004)

das geht leider auch nicht macht immer noch das selber wie zuvor


----------



## JoelH (17. Januar 2004)

*hmm,*

hast du DNS Serevr bei XP eingetragen ?


----------



## BigjoB (17. Januar 2004)

ja habe einmal die vom linux rechner eingetragen und als alternative die vom provider


----------



## thing (26. Januar 2004)

Du brauchst eine Masquerading Firewall... Das kann iptables hervorragend, du musst es nur sagen.

Wenn du die SuSEfirewall2 benutzt (jaja... zerhackt mich :-D, aber so dürfte es am einfachsten sein) dann geh im YaST einmal die Einstellungen durch (YaST > Sicherheit und Benutzer > Firewall) und wähle da nach den Porteinstellungen "Daten weiterleiten und Masquerading durchführen." aus.

Gruß thing

PS.: _vi /etc/sysconfig/SuSEfirewall2_ hilft ungemein weil du dort ganz einfach alle Einstellungen verändern kannst (auch die die YaST nicht unterstützt). Danach einfach mit _rcSuSEfirewall2 restart_ die Firewall neu starten (Connections werden dabei nicht abgebrochen).


----------



## alexdoehla (28. Januar 2004)

also als DNS trage ich immer die T-Online DNS-Server ein, denn die sind eigentlich sehr zuverlässig (wahrschenlich das einzige von der Telekom, was ganz gut ).
Die IP ist z.B: 217.5.114.141

MfG

Alex


----------



## BigjoB (30. Januar 2004)

habe das mit der firewall gemacht habe auch versucht einfach mal alles frei zugeben geht immer noch kein internet habe immer noch das selbe ereigniss. bekomme kein internet routing hin

ich glaube ich lasse das jetzt einfach wenn das so kompliziert ist....

... noch viel spaß 

so ein mist

gruß BigjoB


----------



## fluessig (30. Januar 2004)

Du schreibst zwar, dass du den DNS in XP angibst, aber hast du auch den Gateway eingetragen(192.168.0.1)?


----------



## tim&struppi (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
hatte mal das gleich Problem. Linux Server mit fedora, beim anderen Rechner hatte ich XP und Linux auf Wechselplatte. Ich kann dir mal meine Einstellungen geben, mit denen klappts ganz gut.

Server Linux Fedora 1
	-eth0 ->	DSL	-> IP 192.168.100.0
	-eth1 ->	Netzwerk-> IP 192.168.100.1

- mit adsl-setup in der Konsole den ppp0 Zugang konfigurieren
  das Setup ausführen und erst mal die Firewall deaktivieren
- Skript rc.firewall-2.4 mit  ./rc.firewall-2.4 starten ( das angehängte Script mußt zu in Kate öffen, dann ohne txt speichern. Leider kann man nicht alle Dateien im Forum einstellen. )
- für eine dauernde Ausführung des Skriptes folgendermaßen vorgehen:
	- Script speichern in /etc/rc.d
	- Script mit chmod oder mc ausführbar machen
	- Datei in /etc/rc.d/rc.local öffnen und eintragen :  exec /etc/rc.d/rc.firewall-2.4


XP Client:

eth0 -> Netzwerk -> IP 192.168.100.2
Gateway		 -> IP 192.168.199.1

DNS 1: 62.27.27.62
DNS 2: 62.27.53.66

( Einstellungen findest du u.a. in der TCP/IP Einstellung )

Hoffe, man kann mit meiner Kutzanleitung was anfangen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BigjoB (21. Februar 2004)

das werde ich mal versuchen hoffe das wird klappen?


----------



## thing (22. Februar 2004)

Warum einfach wenn's auch kompliziert geht... !

Gruß thing


----------

